# libphp5.so missing php5 apache2



## cyberDuck (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi

On a freshly installed FreeBSD 8.1 I used sysinstall to install the package apache-2.2.15_9. I'm trying to install PHP5 (using sysinstall) packages php5-5.3.2_1 and php5-extensions1.4. 

In httpd.conf I add the line

```
LoadModule php5_module        libexec/apache22/libphp5.so
```
 and edit the IfModule section as required. BUT... Why is /usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so not there? I know it is supposed to be built automatically, but apparently not.

I've tried using the Ports (lang/php5): *make config* -> checking that the Apache module is included -> *make install* .... no luck.

What do I do wrong?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 24, 2011)

The latter method (using the port and actively choosing to install the Apache module) is the only way to get the PHP module installed; the package does not contain it. Did you pkg_delete(1) the existing PHP package first? It's probably a good idea to run [cmd=]pkg_delete -f php5\*[/cmd] and reinstall everything from ports.


----------



## cyberDuck (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks a lot. In doing what you suggested my HDD crashed, so I'll get back to you when I'm up...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey, don't blame me


----------

